# online group therapy?



## bagawitz (Nov 28, 2003)

Hello folks. I was thinking it might be therapeutic and beneficial to have a group of people that met regularly online to discuss what is going on in each other's lives, what challenges we are facing, what progress we are making, etc. I'm not sure how this could be done though. I was thinking either everyone could go to a chatroom at the same time or we could have a thread designated for our 'online group therapy'. Would anyone be up for something like that? Any thoughts or suggestions?Thanks.


----------



## speeddemon (Sep 17, 2006)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

we could use the chatroom here


----------



## dan_ (Aug 26, 2006)

bagawitz said:


> Hello folks. I was thinking it might be therapeutic and beneficial to have a group of people that met regularly online to discuss what is going on in each other's lives, what challenges we are facing, what progress we are making, etc. I'm not sure how this could be done though. I was thinking either everyone could go to a chatroom at the same time or we could have a thread designated for our 'online group therapy'. Would anyone be up for something like that? Any thoughts or suggestions?Thanks.


If a few people want me to set up a conference call, well I already have one; I made it for a different purpose a long time ago, but I think it still works. It's free except for regular telephone charges.

I'll put up the number and we could set up a time and a little bit of a schedule if four or five people want to.

You can set up your own if you would like. http://www.freeaudioconferencing.com

I think it would be therapeutic for those with social anxiety to speak.


----------



## AlekParker (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm interested, especially if we do the one over the phone.
Please PM me if you guys ever do this. :yes


----------

